# Cute pics of Iggy our new puppy



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

:flrt:




































Not long after a bath:


















And with Courtney going asleep today:










Truely gorgeous and adorable :flrt:


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw so fuzzy!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

It worries me that on the 4th you were thinking about getting a puppy, asking questions, man people gave their opinions, and today you've got one...


Why did it need a bath?


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

freekygeeky said:


> It worries me that on the 4th you were thinking about getting a puppy, asking questions, man people gave their opinions, and today you've got one...
> 
> 
> Why did it need a bath?


We had been thinking about it for a while and i only posted that thread monday and yes we got him the same day, and we gave him a bath as he was dirty.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

wow, same day? rushed decision breed-wise as you were interested in a staffy... anyway, he's a little cutie, I don't really like small dogs, but he is quite cute.
Hope it works out :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

It was quick but when we decided against a staffie and was looking through the ads we saw his pics and fell in love :flrt:

And also where we live a 2 yr old boy wondered into a neighbours garden and was attacked and had a ear and his nose bitten off so stories like that are'nt good to hear.


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

So cute. Sounds like you did same as us think about something and then see what is the perfect one for us and then decide to get it. Iggy is definitely going to need lots of grooming, I must admit were considering bathing Chester as he has that not so nice puppy smell but think I'm going to wait a little. Enjoy him the fun begins now hope he sleeps well for you and isnt like my little pest who makes himself known at silly oclock


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

natsuko said:


> So cute. Sounds like you did same as us think about something and then see what is the perfect one for us and then decide to get it. Iggy is definitely going to need lots of grooming, I must admit were considering bathing Chester as he has that not so nice puppy smell but think I'm going to wait a little. Enjoy him the fun begins now hope he sleeps well for you and isnt like my little pest who makes himself known at silly oclock


Yep we did i looked into the breeds we were interested in and reading up on them as we were looking at Chihuahuas but i read that they can be a funny with other people as they pick a fav.

He is great at night has a little wimper when hes left in the kitchen at night but soon stops, when we went to see him he was in an outhouse with his brothers as they were breeders so i knew he would be fine to live at night.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sorry to say this, but your naivety in terms of dogs and their behaviour is really showing. Just because a puppy is living outside with his siblings doesn't mean that it won't fret and cry overnight when it's left in its new home.

And if the people who bred him were responsible 'breeders' they wouldn't be breeding cross breeds.


----------



## arnen2000 (Jun 8, 2012)

It worries me that on the 4th you were thinking about getting a puppy


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Why do people post with nothing nice to say *points above*

Lovely pup our next dog if we decide in the future will be another small breed (shih tzu)


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

feorag said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but your naivety in terms of dogs and their behaviour is really showing. Just because a puppy is living outside with his siblings doesn't mean that it won't fret and cry overnight when it's left in its new home.
> 
> And if the people who bred him were responsible 'breeders' they wouldn't be breeding cross breeds.


cross bred ? thouth it was a shih tzu from photo and a shih tzu should live out side 

and i breeder that you call cross breeds and i a responsible 'breeders'


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

neil- its a shih tzu maltese cross.
at present tho i agree its looking more shih tzu... its a bonny wee thing. Not what i'd go for (my mum and sister would love him tho) as i prefer bigger dogs but he is lovely.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lover said:


> Why do people post with nothing nice to say *points above*


It's not a case of posting with nothing nice to say at all! The poster asked for advice and then totally ignored all the advice she was given and went out and bought a puppy, which wasn't the one she originally wanted - all in a day.

Most of the people who expressed concern are the people who pick up the remnants of 'damaged dogs' bought by people on the spur of the moment without thinking things through.

I've expressed the hope that this works out, but the OP's naivety makes me concerned and I have a right to express that concern.


oldtyme said:


> cross bred ? thouth it was a shih tzu from photo and a shih tzu should live out side
> 
> and i breeder that you call cross breeds and i a responsible 'breeders'


As Rach says, it's a maltese/shih tzu cross. 

Now I know the reasons why you are crossing your dogs, because of the health problems within the EBT breed (I *think *that's why Neil you are doing it), to try and get the breed back to what it was originally, whereas I cannot see any justifiable reason for crossing these 2 breeds.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

feorag said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but your naivety in terms of dogs and their behaviour is really showing. Just because a puppy is living outside with his siblings doesn't mean that it won't fret and cry overnight when it's left in its new home.
> 
> And if the people who bred him were responsible 'breeders' they wouldn't be breeding cross breeds.


We have had this puppy for 4 days now and i think i would know if he was fretting and crying over night seen as we are above him, he obviously didnt get a lot of attention from the previous owners so he didnt get too attached to them, from the first day he knew his name was Iggy and he listens really well.

There isnt anything wrong with some cross breeds its not like he was a Shih-Tzu cross Doberman it was two small little similar dogs and he looks nothing like a Maltese.



arnen2000 said:


> imageIt worries me that on the 4th you were thinking about getting a puppy


Yes someone else has pointed this out before, what is wrong with that?



Lover said:


> Why do people post with nothing nice to say *points above*
> 
> Lovely pup our next dog if we decide in the future will be another small breed (shih tzu)


Thank you.



feorag said:


> It's not a case of posting with nothing nice to say at all! The poster asked for advice and then totally ignored all the advice she was given and went out and bought a puppy, which wasn't the one she originally wanted - all in a day.
> 
> Most of the people who expressed concern are the people who pick up the remnants of 'damaged dogs' bought by people on the spur of the moment without thinking things through.
> 
> ...



No i didnt totally ignore peoples responses some suggested that a Staffie was fine and some didnt, he isnt going to be a puppy forever and he is very well trained already and there was nothing wrong with getting him in one day.

He was not a spur of the moment thing we had been already thinking about it.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

My mum has got her eye on one of these crosses- sorry to all those who dont like crosses:blush:
she really likes them.

at the end of the day (as has been said) the puppy is here now and whether 'we' think it rushed or not is perhaps not for us to decide. if the op states they were planning it anywho then i suppose the best we can offer is help if needed and support.

Op-if you are happy then who am i too condone?

We got Brodie in a bit of a mad rush... we had (like you) been planning a female old tyme but she happened upon us all in one day... and yes, this has caused problems. what i try to remember is all dogs can have little niggly issues (some dont) and patience is a virtue! :lol2:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

feorag said:


> It's not a case of posting with nothing nice to say at all! The poster asked for advice and then totally ignored all the advice she was given and went out and bought a puppy, which wasn't the one she originally wanted - all in a day.
> 
> Most of the people who expressed concern are the people who pick up the remnants of 'damaged dogs' bought by people on the spur of the moment without thinking things through.
> 
> ...


sorry didnt know it was a maltese/shih tzu cross. 

why would some1 wanted to cross a maltese with a shih tzu ?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, as with many 'designer dogs' this is what happens.
I prefer not to comment on this (being an owner of two cross breeds myself) and not knowing enough about it...


I guess this is one of those topics on RFUK that just lingers about and causes much aggro and upset as well as provoking many new thoughts and ideas.

for the owners of a new crossbreed puppy its perhaps not so nice to have your bubble burst on day one by people slating/questioning your dog choice BUT for the people whom deal with the fall out of many of these cross breeds its can be difficult not to have your say.

Its a difficult one and as said i try to keep schtum...


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes we are happy, and i cant believe the slating we received for these threads not nice for newbies tbh.

And if i hadn't said he was a cross would anyone would of noticed? No.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

My dog is a cross, I think this is fantastic as he he has qualities from both breeds, it's like two in one. :lol2:

The names they give to these crosses are horrible. How is your new Shihtese settling in? :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

do they not call them malshies?


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

That seems to be the more popular alternative for some reason.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I think there is nothing that makes a cross breed worth less than a pure bred dog from not so good breeders.

There are great pure breed breeders who do all they can to test for and openly deal with issues in their breed, and I do think it would be hard to find a breeder of cross breeds that will test both parents for the health issues of both breeds or even be that worried about complementary characters of the parent dogs.

What gets my goat is when people claim they are healthier, barring a handful of breeds (pugs and bull dogs which are severely disabled breathing wise, making crosses reducing their breathing issues IMO healthier and dalmatians with the pointer introduction for their enzyme issue) a health tested pure breed is healthier. Mainly because the breeds people cross are normally from the same group of dogs, such as gundog crosses (poodlexretriever, retrieverxspaniel) or toy breeds crosses (still shudder at how ugly the chihuahuaxchinese crested I saw was, scary looking) and they often have the same health issues in common, with a few extra each to add to the mix!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Amber said:


> My dog is a cross, I think this is fantastic as he he has qualities from both breeds, it's like two in one. :lol2:
> 
> The names they give to these crosses are horrible. How is your new Shihtese settling in? :lol2:


Hes settled in wonderfully thanks for asking : victory:



Rach1 said:


> do they not call them malshies?


Do they? I think Shih-tese sounds better :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

go on then, how much did you pay?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

:gasp: MIss Ferret!
dont be opening that can of worms!
:gasp:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

miss_ferret said:


> go on then, how much did you pay?



How much do you think we paid?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I'll guess first...
£450?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> :gasp: MIss Ferret!
> dont be opening that can of worms!
> :gasp:


its not meant in the way you think, i think anyone who'd pay over £200 for a dog you cant work is mental, be they pure or cross :whistling2:

now wait for THAT can of worms :lol2:



VixxieandTrixxie said:


> How much do you think we paid?


the stupid prices i keep seeing for dogs atm? i have no idea.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Miss Ferret if you werent so damn gorgeous/cute i'd give you a slap on the wrist...
:Na_Na_Na_Na:
tisk... can opener you!


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

The amount of "designer breeds" is sad, mostly because a lot of people breeding them seem to use it as an excuse for not having the adults health tested prior to breeding from them. 

I totally agree that a lot of these mixes don't work out so well, especially since again, most people purposefully breeding these mixes aren't doing it to make great dogs, they are doing it for the money, so don't really care what temperaments the parents have.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Yep we did i looked into the breeds we were interested in and reading up on them as *we were looking at Chihuahuas but i read that they can be a funny with other people as they pick a fav.*
> 
> He is great at night has a little wimper when hes left in the kitchen at night but soon stops, when we went to see him he was in an outhouse with his brothers as they were breeders so i knew he would be fine to live at night.


Not true! If brought up correctly, Chihuahuas are fantastic little companions for the right people.



oldtyme said:


> sorry didnt know it was a maltese/shih tzu cross.
> 
> *why would some1 wanted to cross a maltese with a shih tzu* ?


Money!



VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Yes we are happy, and i cant believe the slating we received for these threads not nice for newbies tbh.
> 
> *And if i hadn't said he was a cross would anyone would of noticed? No*.


To be honest, yes. Shih Tzus have shorted muzzles than your lil puppy.



Kare said:


> I think there is nothing that makes a cross breed worth less than a pure bred dog from not so good breeders.
> 
> There are great pure breed breeders who do all they can to test for and openly deal with issues in their breed, and I do think it would be hard to find a breeder of cross breeds that will test both parents for the health issues of both breeds or even be that worried about complementary characters of the parent dogs.
> 
> What gets my goat is when people claim they are healthier, barring a handful of breeds (pugs and bull dogs which are severely disabled breathing wise, making crosses reducing their breathing issues IMO healthier and dalmatians with the pointer introduction for their enzyme issue) a health tested pure breed is healthier. Mainly because the breeds people cross are normally from the same group of dogs, such as gundog crosses (poodlexretriever, retrieverxspaniel) or toy breeds crosses (still shudder at how ugly the chihuahuaxchinese crested I saw was, scary looking) and they often have the same health issues in common, with a few extra each to add to the mix!


There are some vrey healthy pure-bred Pugs & Bulldogs out there. You just have to find the right breeder. Crossing to produce healthier dogs, Bulldogs for example, carries risks too. As you say, you can introduce health conditions to these crosses from each parent breed. 



miss_ferret said:


> its not meant in the way you think, i think anyone who'd pay over £200 for a dog you cant work is mental, be they pure or cross :whistling2:
> 
> now wait for THAT can of worms :lol2:
> 
> ...


Im not going to tell you what price tag our new Boston Terrier puppy had on her then :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not going to tell you what price tag our new Boston Terrier puppy had on her then :lol2:


just let it kill a few rats and il be cool :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> just let it kill a few rats and il be cool :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> There are some vrey healthy pure-bred Pugs & Bulldogs out there. You just have to find the right breeder. Crossing to produce healthier dogs, Bulldogs for example, carries risks too. As you say, you can introduce health conditions to these crosses from each parent breed.


I would like to say I have never heard either of these breeds of dogs able to exercise without sounding like a steam train....I would like to, but seeing as I have just power walked my dogs for 40mins along the coast path and they are now resembling little panting pools of fur, I will on this occasion keep my mouth shut and believe it can happen to any breed :lol2: It is a little close here in their defence :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> We have had this puppy for 4 days now and i think i would know if he was fretting and crying over night seen as we are above him, he obviously didnt get a lot of attention from the previous owners so he didnt get too attached to them.


You misread my post. the naivety I was referring to was in this statement.


VixxieandTrixxie said:


> He is great at night has a little wimper when hes left in the kitchen at night but soon stops, when we went to see him he was in an outhouse with his brothers as they were breeders so i knew he would be fine to live at night.


I was just wondering how you could know that when you've never had a dog before - you'd just taken it away from its siblings and nobody with years of dog experience could *know *that he would be OK and settled, just because he was indoors. 


oldtyme said:


> why would some1 wanted to cross a maltese with a shih tzu ?


Exactly my point - if there are any problems within these pure breeds i cannot see how crossing them would help to eradicate it, so I tend to agree with Zoo Man - money! 


Amber said:


> My dog is a cross, I think this is fantastic as he he has qualities from both breeds, it's like two in one. :lol2:


If you read the OP's original thread about this, you'll see a post by kare which explains why sometimes you don't get qualities from both breeds - you actually get worse!! Freekygeeky's bosses' Goldendoodle is a classic example of 2 wonderful breeds that put together did not produce the best qualities from both breeds. 


miss_ferret said:


> just let it kill a few rats and il be cool :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kare said:


> I would like to say I have never heard either of these breeds of dogs able to exercise without sounding like a steam train....I would like to, but seeing as I have just power walked my dogs for 40mins along the coast path and they are now resembling little panting pools of fur, I will on this occasion keep my mouth shut and believe it can happen to any breed :lol2: It is a little close here in their defence :whistling2:


Of course these brachycephalic breeds cannot exercise to the degree of a gundog or terrier, but they were not developed to do so. Next power walk you do, you want to come & take my Chis? They can take exercise :lol2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

An update on Iggy, he had his first vet trip today and jab and he is a healthy pup got to go back in two weeks for his second jab bless him he didnt bat an eyelid when she injected him.

Hes such a cute little fluff ball! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Re: Pugs and excercise I saw a wonderfully muscly and active pair in our local woods. Dexter was in his element he loves them and they had a good play.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Well Iggy is due his 2nd jab today bless him and he just loves my slippers!!










And after his bath and hair dried :lol2: Little puff ball!!


































Such a cutie :flrt:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

TBF he's a boony wee thing isnt he!?
Not what i would choose but adorable all the same.
How is he getting on? is he a good boy?

My sister has just gotten herself a schoodle...basically a shiz x poodle!
shes called her elsa.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

He is just so cute, he is paper trained but he does have the odd accident in the dining room but we will get there in the end. He's a bit nippy but doesnt hurt us though and Courtney loves playing with him they wear each other out! :lol2:

A Schoodle!! So does it look small but with a perm?? lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

I only read the first page and got very annoyed with you slaying both staffies and dobermanns.

Repeats said everything I was planning on pointing out so I'll just say congratulations on your new arrival.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks but at no point have i slayed staffies or dobermans.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> And also where we live a 2 yr old boy wondered into a neighbours garden and was attacked and had a ear and his nose bitten off so stories like that are'nt good to hear.





VixxieandTrixxie said:


> There isnt anything wrong with some cross breeds its not like he was a Shih-Tzu cross Doberman it was two small little similar dogs and he looks nothing like a Maltese.


Not exactly talking them up. Maybe not quite slating but thats how i read it, why say at least he isnt a cross dobermann? 

I guess I'm over defensive of these breeds


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i think in this case evil you maybe are...
i wouldnt read them like that...
i think maybe the op was merely stating that a shiz x dobie wouldnt be a great mix which TBF it wouldnt... for starters if the dobie was the male it would squish the lil shiz! :lol2:

also, can you imagine the outcome...a dobie with a perm... it would look like snoop dog!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Not exactly talking them up. Maybe not quite slating but thats how i read it, why say at least he isnt a cross dobermann?
> 
> I guess I'm over defensive of these breeds


No but when your looking for a puppy for your 4 yr old daughter and you read about these stories it doesnt help, we know that owning one would not make a difference as these attacks are always to do with a stranger its never about the staffy actually attacking a member of the family in that house hold. But we took into consideration that someone said when its older then Courtney (our daughter) wouldnt be able to walk it as it would be strong for her and we also showed her a adult staffy to which she replied that mummy and daddy can have it when it gets that big!!

And with reference to the doberman comment people were saying about cross breeds and how it isnt good so i mentioned about the Shih-Tzu x Doberman as to me that wouldnt be 2 breeds of dogs to cross.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Ok, I apologise for saying you had slated the breeds.

I get so defensive at times. It comes from owning and caring for abandoned and abused staffies, dobes, rotties & german shepherds. Working with strays really destroys your trust and respect of people.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Ok, I apologise for saying you had slated the breeds.
> 
> I get so defensive at times. It comes from owning and caring for abandoned and abused staffies, dobes, rotties & german shepherds. Working with strays really destroys your trust and respect of people.


:2thumb: No worries you obviously have a passion for these animals and that's understandable for you to be defensive of them.


----------

